
W-2 hacked, what are options? - carpe_noctem
Recently I received a letter in the mail informing me the 3rd party w-2 provider of a previous employer was hacked &amp; all of my personal info was stolen, incl. ssn. They are offering 1 yr protection (is this a joke?). If anything, lifetime protection should be offered.<p>If the roles were reversed, I’m sure the company would sue me for stolen info. What are my options here, if any?<p>Knowns: 
- I had no knowledge of this third party system and thus signed no authorization for it’s use
- accepting 1 yr “protection” will disqualify me from suing<p>Questions: 
- do you have previous experience with this? 
- what actions can I take to the full extent of the law?
======
wmf
99% of the time, such stolen information is never used so don't freak out.
Here's some official advice: [https://www.irs.gov/identity-theft-fraud-
scams/data-breach-i...](https://www.irs.gov/identity-theft-fraud-scams/data-
breach-information-for-taxpayers)

------
newman8r
Some people appear to have been successful taking equifax to small claims
court, so you might want to look at those cases.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/business/equifax-hack-
sma...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/business/equifax-hack-small-claims-
court.html)

